# Vacanza in Andalusia, consigli



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2015)

Ho prenotato qualche giorno fa 2 voli da/per Siviglia nella settimana centrale di agosto (vado con la ragazza).
Abbiamo intenzione di stare i primi 3 giorni a Siviglia e poi vorremmo girare un po' la regione, senza disdegnare un paio di giorni al mare.
Qualcuno di voi è già stato in quelle zone?
Cosa mi consigliate di vedere?


----------



## Sotiris (2 Luglio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho prenotato qualche giorno fa 2 voli da/per Siviglia nella settimana centrale di agosto (vado con la ragazza).
> Abbiamo intenzione di stare i primi 3 giorni a Siviglia e poi vorremmo girare un po' la regione, senza disdegnare un paio di giorni al mare.
> Qualcuno di voi è già stato in quelle zone?
> Cosa mi consigliate di vedere?



Potresti trovare parecchio caldo in quel periodo!
Se non hai già prenotato l'albergo io ti consiglio l'Hotel Alcantara che è un 2 stelle però molto molto carino ed in posizione fantastica, nel pieno del Barrio de Santa Cruz, vi potete muovere a piedi alla grande per le principali attrazioni.
Poi farei un salto, in treno, a Cordoba e Granada, se riesci. 
Per il mare non so, non sono stato al mare in Andalusia ma un mio amico ha sposato una ragazza di Jerez e loro hanno la casa a Cadiz e mi dicono sia molto bella. Qualcuno va anche a vedere Gibilterra da Siviglia. Io ho visto solo Siviglia, Cordoba e Granada.


----------



## de sica (2 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Potresti trovare parecchio caldo in quel periodo!
> Se non hai già prenotato l'albergo io ti consiglio l'Hotel Alcantara che è un 2 stelle però molto molto carino ed in posizione fantastica, nel pieno del Barrio de Santa Cruz, vi potete muovere a piedi alla grande per le principali attrazioni.
> Poi farei un salto, in treno, a Cordoba e Granada, se riesci.
> Per il mare non so, non sono stato al mare in Andalusia ma un mio amico ha sposato una ragazza di Jerez e loro hanno la casa a Cadiz e mi dicono sia molto bella. Qualcuno va anche a vedere Gibilterra da Siviglia. Io ho visto solo Siviglia, Cordoba e Granada.



Hai fatto l'erasmus per caso? 

Comunque si, anch'io cito Granada e Cordoba come mete da visitare. Siviglia poi è bellissima, una città che si mescola tra stile occidentale e orientale (derivante dalla dominazione araba in Spagna). Tra queste la Cattedral, la Giralda, Plaza de Espana e Plaza de Toros con annesso anfiteatro, El Alameda, i giardini Alcazar e la Torre dell'Oro. E poi ovviamente i tanti bar di tapas a prezzi veramente modici. Il costo della vita in generale è molto più basso dell'Italia.

ps: ti consiglio anch'io di fare un salto a Gibilterra che non si trova troppo distante, e oltre ad avere il mare disponibile, potresti fare incontri ravvicinati del terzo tipo


----------



## Sotiris (2 Luglio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Hai fatto l'erasmus per caso?
> 
> Comunque si, anch'io cito Granada e Cordoba come mete da visitare. Siviglia poi è bellissima, una città che si mescola tra stile occidentale e orientale (derivante dalla dominazione araba in Spagna). Tra queste la Cattedral, la Giralda, Plaza de Espana e Plaza de Toros con annesso anfiteatro, El Alameda, i giardini Alcazar e la Torre dell'Oro. E poi ovviamente i tanti bar di tapas a prezzi veramente modici. Il costo della vita in generale è molto più basso dell'Italia.
> 
> ps: ti consiglio anch'io di fare un salto a Gibilterra che non si trova troppo distante, e oltre ad avere il mare disponibile, potresti fare incontri ravvicinati del terzo tipo



niente Erasmus, magari!
ma ci sono stato ben tre volte in Andalusia, tra cui due capodanni consecutivi (2013 e 2014).
consigliamo al nostro collega di tifo anche Triana dall'altra parte del Guadalquivir, che se trova Casa Anselma aperta è un bello spettacolo, che dici?
hasta luego caballero


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Potresti trovare parecchio caldo in quel periodo!
> Se non hai già prenotato l'albergo io ti consiglio l'Hotel Alcantara che è un 2 stelle però molto molto carino ed in posizione fantastica, nel pieno del Barrio de Santa Cruz, vi potete muovere a piedi alla grande per le principali attrazioni.
> Poi farei un salto, in treno, a Cordoba e Granada, se riesci.
> Per il mare non so, non sono stato al mare in Andalusia ma un mio amico ha sposato una ragazza di Jerez e loro hanno la casa a Cadiz e mi dicono sia molto bella. Qualcuno va anche a vedere Gibilterra da Siviglia. Io ho visto solo Siviglia, Cordoba e Granada.


Eh lo so, ma non possiamo andare in un altro momento. Per fortuna entrambi amiamo il caldo 
Abbiamo già prenotato all'Hostal Puerta Carmona, che dovrebbe essere vicino alla Casa de Pilatos, comunque abbastanza in centro. Chi è stato a Siviglia mi ha detto che è una città più grande di quello che sembra e che merita almeno 3 giorni, anche se si gira benissimo a piedi o in bicicletta.
Pensavamo proprio di andare a Cadice uno o 2 giorni, ma tutti quelli che conosciamo che sono stati in Andalusia hanno visto solo Siviglia, Granada e Cordoba e non sono stati altrove 



de sica ha scritto:


> Hai fatto l'erasmus per caso?
> 
> Comunque si, anch'io cito Granada e Cordoba come mete da visitare. Siviglia poi è bellissima, una città che si mescola tra stile occidentale e orientale (derivante dalla dominazione araba in Spagna). Tra queste la Cattedral, la Giralda, Plaza de Espana e Plaza de Toros con annesso anfiteatro, El Alameda, i giardini Alcazar e la Torre dell'Oro. E poi ovviamente i tanti bar di tapas a prezzi veramente modici. Il costo della vita in generale è molto più basso dell'Italia.
> 
> ps: ti consiglio anch'io di fare un salto a Gibilterra che non si trova troppo distante, e oltre ad avere il mare disponibile, potresti fare incontri ravvicinati del terzo tipo


Le scimmie di Gibilterra? 
Ci incuriosiva o pensavamo di andare prima di partire un giorno o lì o a Tarifa.
In internet ho letto pareri molto discordanti su Gibilterra, molti dicono che non vale la pena andare a visitarla anche solamente in giornata.
Nessun altro è andato sul mare?
Qualcuno di voi è stato a Malaga?


----------



## Sotiris (5 Luglio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, ma non possiamo andare in un altro momento. Per fortuna entrambi amiamo il caldo
> Abbiamo già prenotato all'Hostal Puerta Carmona, che dovrebbe essere vicino alla Casa de Pilatos, comunque abbastanza in centro. Chi è stato a Siviglia mi ha detto che è una città più grande di quello che sembra e che merita almeno 3 giorni, anche se si gira benissimo a piedi o in bicicletta.
> Pensavamo proprio di andare a Cadice uno o 2 giorni, ma tutti quelli che conosciamo che sono stati in Andalusia hanno visto solo Siviglia, Granada e Cordoba e non sono stati altrove
> 
> ...


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sei in buonissima zona. Come mezzi pubblici direi nessun problema. La fermata nevralgica è quella del Prado de San Sebastian. Dall'aeroporto siam sempre arrivati lì ed a piedi, tranquillamente, raggiungevamo l'Alcantara nel Barrio de Santa Cruz. Sempre per andare in stazione dei treni lo prendevamo dalla fermata del Prado de San Sebastian.
> Si mangia molto bene, non so se sieti dei goderecci, comunque trovate un sacco di posti. In Calle Mateos Gago per esempio son diversi, nel Barrio de Santa Cruz tendenzialmente vanno a prezzi un pochino più alti alcuni ma suggestivo è per esempio il San Marco, fai una superfigura con la tua ragazza se la porti lì.
> Per il dopo-cena punta sul lungofiume Guadalquivir (attorno al puente de Isabel II), la zona attorno a Plaza de s Francisco e nei giardini accanto a Plaza de Espana, vicino all'Università e se c'è ancora la discoteca Abril non è male (anche l'Antique Theatro) ma è lontanuccio e dall'altra parte del fiume


Sì sì, ci piace mangiare! Se hai anche qualche locale più tipicamente spagnolo da consigliare non mi dispiace  Nel frattempo ho preso nota, grazie


----------



## Sotiris (6 Luglio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì sì, ci piace mangiare! Se hai anche qualche locale più tipicamente spagnolo da consigliare non mi dispiace  Nel frattempo ho preso nota, grazie



se vuoi toccare la vera Siviglia, però questo è il mio gusto e mera opinione personale, bazzica Feria e Triana come quartieri. Feria è sul lato del Guadalquivir dove hai l'albergo ma più a Nord rispetto a Te, a piedi tranquillo. Triana è l'anima gitana dall'altra parte del Guadalquivir.
fatti guidare dall'istinto per la scelta del locale. ;-)


----------



## de sica (6 Luglio 2015)

Consiglio il Kudeta


----------



## Serginho (23 Luglio 2015)

Concordo con ciò che è già stato consigliato nel topic. Per le tapas vai sul Guadalquivir la sera che si sta belli freschi. Io nel barrio ebraico trovai delle tapas a 3 euro tipo (fu doppia soddisfazione perché mi feci il pranzo il giorno che abbiamo ufficializzato Balotelli al Liverpool  ). Se vai a Granada è obbligatorio visitare l'Alhambra, che a parer personale è il più bel posto che ho visto in Spagna


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Consiglio il Kudeta





Serginho ha scritto:


> Concordo con ciò che è già stato consigliato nel topic. Per le tapas vai sul Guadalquivir la sera che si sta belli freschi. Io nel barrio ebraico trovai delle tapas a 3 euro tipo (fu doppia soddisfazione perché mi feci il pranzo il giorno che abbiamo ufficializzato Balotelli al Liverpool  ). Se vai a Granada è obbligatorio visitare l'Alhambra, che a parer personale è il più bel posto che ho visto in Spagna


Grazie mille raga per i consigli!
Purtroppo non riusciamo ad andare a Granada, ci limiteremo a Siviglia e Cadice e ci prepareremo a temperature non propriamente artiche


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho prenotato qualche giorno fa 2 voli da/per Siviglia nella settimana centrale di agosto (vado con la ragazza).
> Abbiamo intenzione di stare i primi 3 giorni a Siviglia e poi vorremmo girare un po' la regione, senza disdegnare un paio di giorni al mare.
> Qualcuno di voi è già stato in quelle zone?
> Cosa mi consigliate di vedere?



Io ho vissuto un anno a Granada e torno in Andalusia appena posso. Ad agosto a Siviglia c'è da squagliarsi, ma la città è comunque bella e vale la pena visitarla. Mare: Cadiz è molto bella anche se ad agosto c'è pienone. A me personalmente piace molto la costa di Almeria, Cabo de Gata è un posto molto bello e romantico se vai con la ragazza.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Agosto 2015)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Io ho vissuto un anno a Granada e torno in Andalusia appena posso. Ad agosto a Siviglia c'è da squagliarsi, ma la città è comunque bella e vale la pena visitarla. Mare: Cadiz è molto bella anche se ad agosto c'è pienone. A me personalmente piace molto la costa di Almeria, Cabo de Gata è un posto molto bello e romantico se vai con la ragazza.



Grazie per i consigli  Sono tornato ieri, a Siviglia ho trovato caldo ma non il caldo insopportabile che hanno paventato tutti quelli con cui ho parlato  A giugno/luglio a Milano faceva molto più caldo ed in generale in Lombardia c'è molta più afa.
Cadice ci è piaciuta e siamo andati anche al mare, ma Siviglia è davvero una città meravigliosa, che in 3/4 giorni riesci a visitare completamente girando a piedi. Il centro storico a mio avviso ha pochi eguali al mondo. Delle città che ho visto solamente Roma è sicuramente più bella IMHO.
In Spagna sono stato anche a Barcellona e per quanto mi riguarda tra le 2 città non c'è storia, a favore del capoluogo andaluso. In generale, trovo Barcellona una città estremamente sopravvalutata (ora faccio scoppiare una guerra civile ).


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Grazie per i consigli  Sono tornato ieri, a Siviglia ho trovato caldo ma non il caldo insopportabile che hanno paventato tutti quelli con cui ho parlato  A giugno/luglio a Milano faceva molto più caldo ed in generale in Lombardia c'è molta più afa.
> Cadice ci è piaciuta e siamo andati anche al mare, ma Siviglia è davvero una città meravigliosa, che in 3/4 giorni riesci a visitare completamente girando a piedi. Il centro storico a mio avviso ha pochi eguali al mondo. Delle città che ho visto solamente Roma è sicuramente più bella IMHO.
> In Spagna sono stato anche a Barcellona e per quanto mi riguarda tra le 2 città non c'è storia, a favore del capoluogo andaluso. In generale, trovo Barcellona una città estremamente sopravvalutata (ora faccio scoppiare una guerra civile ).



Mi fa piacere che sia andato tutto bene, anche e soprattutto aver trovato un clima "mite" sicuramente è stata una manna. Guarda, per quanto riguarda la diatriba Siviglia - Barcellona, con me vai proprio sul velluto nel senso che vivo a Barcellona da 10 anni, ma prima di vivere qui ho vissuto proprio in Andalusia e ci torno spesso (di fatto, ci andrò tra due giorni), proprio perché è una terra che amo e a cui sono legato.

Siviglia è splendida, peccato che di lavoro, almeno nel mio settore, non è che ce ne sia molto. E Barcellona... è Barcellona. Per me meravigliosa, anche se ormai vivo la città in maniera molto diversa da come facevo anni fa (per età e perché la città sta cambiando), resta per me un posto magico e che non smette di rinnovarsi. E poi strategicamente è in una posizione eccellente, tra mare e montagna, con ottime connessioni, ecc.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Agosto 2015)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere che sia andato tutto bene, anche e soprattutto aver trovato un clima "mite" sicuramente è stata una manna. Guarda, per quanto riguarda la diatriba Siviglia - Barcellona, con me vai proprio sul velluto nel senso che vivo a Barcellona da 10 anni, ma prima di vivere qui ho vissuto proprio in Andalusia e ci torno spesso (di fatto, ci andrò tra due giorni), proprio perché è una terra che amo e a cui sono legato.
> 
> Siviglia è splendida, peccato che di lavoro, almeno nel mio settore, non è che ce ne sia molto. E Barcellona... è Barcellona. Per me meravigliosa, anche se ormai vivo la città in maniera molto diversa da come facevo anni fa (per età e perché la città sta cambiando), resta per me un posto magico e che non smette di rinnovarsi. E poi strategicamente è in una posizione eccellente, tra mare e montagna, con ottime connessioni, ecc.


Barcellona mi è piaciuta eh. Solo che visto che tutti me l'hanno descritta come una città meravigliosa io non ho riscontrato tutta questa meraviglia, ecco. Essendo una città più europea che spagnola, non l'ho trovata diversissima da tante altre città. Milano, che invece trovo sottovalutata, non è poi così tanto diversa IMHO. Per certi versi preferisco persino Milano a Barcellona, a dirla tutta 
Siviglia è più autentica, più spagnola, più caratteristica. Mi ha sorpreso vedere come, nonostante ci fossero tanti turisti (come al solito tantissimi italiani e tedeschi ), i prezzi fossero tutto sommato estremamente bassi. 8,75 €/testa per l'ingresso al Real Alcazar, considerando che l'anno scorso spesi 5 € per vedere un nuraghe microscopico in Sardegna, è davvero un furto!


----------

